

On the relative readability of Perl and Python - npongratz
http://blogs.perl.org/users/joel_berger/2014/01/on-the-relative-readability-of-perl-and-python.html

======
NAFV_P
IMHO This issue of readability of languages is mostly taste.

Personally, I like my code to be ugly as hell.

